# Who knows about nissan 200sx



## Tmoney89 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a 97 Nissan 200sx. While driving down the road at a constant speed my car surges for a split second then is fine. Could this be from fuel injectors??? Also at a red light my idle drops and almost stalls and then comes back up on its own.!!! I have changed my fuel filter,spark plugs without wires couldn't afford it! Also cleand my IAC valve, TB and plan on changing my TPS. So that being said what do u think it is causing the problem or problems all together.

Much appreciated!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

New plugs with old wires are as good as bad plugs with old wires. Like putting a new end on an extension cord that's rotten. Doesn't do much good does it?

Change the Distributor cap AND rotor?

Adjust the timing?

Adjust the base idle?


----------



## Tmoney89 (Jul 12, 2012)

The distributor cap is good and only two months old. Why rotor??? Adjust base idle I did that if it ur talking about moving the throttle cable to where its almost tight. I'll try the timing and new wires


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Changing the distributor cap without changing the rotor is like changing the plugs without changing the wires. Doesn't do you much good. A half-ass job gets you exactly half-ass there.

Base idle...No...Read the stickies in the GA16DE section...how to adjust timing/idle/etc.
A lot more to it than that. Ain't got nothing to do with the cable.


----------



## Tmoney89 (Jul 12, 2012)

I did change the rotor with the distributor and like I said I didn'thave the money if I can read just saying.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Wha?
What's money got to do with setting the base timing and idle correctly?


----------



## Tmoney89 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm talking about the spark plug wires. So ur saying that it's my spark plug wires besides the timing bc I've changed the distributor and rotor!?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm saying you only did half the job.
Besides only changing the plugs and not the wires along with it, you didn't finish the tune-up, which would normally include checking the base idle and base timing, which doesn't cost anything but time.

And while you're in there, pop the distributor cap and rotor off, look in there and see how much oil has accumulated in the "bottom" of the distributor. Common problem to have that seal go bad and get a distributor full of an oily film and cause stupid stuff. You can clean it out, spray it out, etc, all day, and it won't fix the problem. About the only fix is a new distributor, unless you're really handy with tools and can replace that seal yourself. I wouldn't, but that's me...


----------



## Tmoney89 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got what ur saying I never did a tune up before and thought it was just the distributor rotor plugs and wires for a time up. Would I mercy a gun for the timing or could I do it another way. I'm looking at a sticky now but they use a gun!?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Go to the local library, check out a Haynes or Chilton's manual for your vehicle and read it. It's free and costs nothing but time.


----------

